# Uncontrollable pony



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

It sounds like you need to go back to the beginning with her. Start on basic respect and ground manners first, teach her the verbal commands as well, whoa MEANS whoa, ect. Do some ground driving as well without the cart behind her, and work your way back up the the cart. Find something else like a lighter tire for her to drag around, to really get her to accept listening to you while pulling something. It sounds a bit like she's maybe scared of the cart, and trying to just run away from it, or someone let her get away with ignoring the handler and doing whatever she wants, so now she does whatever she wants. A harsher bit isn't the answer as you discovered. Is there someone in your area experienced with driving horses, that could just give you some pointers, since I'm not there, and can't see exactly what she's doing, I can only give you general ideas of what it may be, and what steps to maybe take. Good luck with her.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

It takes two to tango. 
The horse can only pull against something and that something is your hands. You can't use your strength to get her to listen so instead use your smarts and put that into training. 

I would go back and reteach her how to give to pressure and accept the bit calmly. I am by no means knowledgeable about driving so I won't give much more advice than that.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Keep her moving when she speeds up circle her when she slows down let her go straight, keep repeating over and over every time she speeds up, I wouldn't pull on her just keep consistancy and reward her when she slows down. She will get tired of going in a circle eventually. Hauling on any equines face is not a good thing and will just create a hard mouth and as you can see over bitting causes flips and rearing.
They are a mirror of you. When you are tense they are tense and it just will get worse. I would also do lots of ground work and get some respect as I am guessing she is like this when being led also


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Ok. I just drove her today and she was MUCH better than yesterday. She walked very well! I think it was because she hasn't been worked in a while so she was just exploding with energy :lol: But I will definitely try some of the things suggested to see if it will make her any better  Thanks everyone for the input!!!!


----------

